# Vinegars



## vilasman (Nov 28, 2005)

Do flavoured cooking vinegars only come in red wine and balsmic?


----------



## ironchef (Nov 28, 2005)

vilasman said:
			
		

> Do flavoured cooking vinegars only come in red wine and balsmic?


 
Those vinegars aren't flavored per se, that's just what they are. Others you can use:

Champagne Vinegar
Apple Cider Vinegar
Sherry Vinegar

But what are you trying to make? I could recommend using something like raspberry vinegar but it would depend on the recipe.


----------



## vilasman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well right now I am on a salad with homemade vinagrette dressing kick.
Some I am looking for vinegars to mix with EVOO.


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 29, 2005)

vilasman said:
			
		

> Well right now I am on a salad with homemade vinagrette dressing kick.
> Some I am looking for vinegars to mix with EVOO.



Balsamic mate, it's the only way to go (imho).

From 8 EVOO to 1 vinegar
down to
4 EVOO to 1 vinegar.

We use 4 to 1 because we absolutely love balsamic vinegar.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2005)

Oil and vinegar alone isn't a very tasty combo, IMO.

Try combining *2T of red wine vinegar*, *2T of balsamic vinegar*, *1t dijon mustard*, *1 finely minced garlic clove*, *a dash of soy sauce, a grind or 2 of black pepper* and a *pinch of sugar* in a food processor. If no food processor, then combine vigorously in a bowl. With the food processor on, slowly add *1/4 cup of good olive oil* (though IMO no need to waste $35 oil on salad dressing) till it's emulsified. If not using a food processor, whisk the living daylights out of it so the oil gets emulsified. *Taste it.* Adjust seasoning, if necessary. If it it too tangy add oil, bit by bit, 'till it's right. The proportion of oil to vinegar is a very personal taste and if you start with 1/1 and then taste, you can always add more oil. Some people prefer a lot more oil, like a 3/1 or even 4/1 proportion. 

If you like, also add *1 anchovy fillet* that you have smashed up with the side of a knife. It adds depth of flavor.

This basic recipe can be used for really any type of vinegar and/or lemon juice. IMO, wine vinegars, sherry vinegars, balsamic vinegars, champagne vinegars are the best for vinaigrettes. You can also try flavored vinegars and different types of oil (nut oils, truffle oils, flavored oils).


----------

